# Tea



## Tabitha (Feb 19, 2007)

I love Hot Chai tea & iced Vietnamese tea.

I started my 1st ever diet about 5-6 weeks ago & drink  50% ozarka water mixed w/ 50% Liptons Diet Green tea, all day long to get my water. I drink between 8 & 12 8oz glasses per day.


----------



## nikki (Feb 20, 2007)

I love sleepy time tea before bed and I often drink peppermint tea or mate in the morning.


----------



## jade (Feb 21, 2007)

Green tea is my favorite


----------



## pepperi27 (Feb 21, 2007)

Mine is camomile calms and soothes my tummy!


----------



## jellyfish (Feb 21, 2007)

nikki said:
			
		

> I love sleepy time tea before bed and I often drink peppermint tea or mate in the morning.



I'm drinking sleepy time tea right now.


----------



## Mindy (Feb 25, 2007)

I drink it on occasion. I'm more into coffee.


----------



## Noel (May 10, 2007)

I love fruity teas like passion fruit or pear


----------



## pepperi27 (May 27, 2007)

Mindy said:
			
		

> I drink it on occasion. I'm more into coffee.



Coffee is my morning drink and sometimes my afternoon drink! Tea is for nighttime for me anyway


----------



## Divinity Gardens (Jul 31, 2007)

Gave up coffee some years ago and ever since have been into teas big time!  

I drink both green and white tea first half of the day and then switch to oolong tea in the afternoon and evening.  

Gotta have my tea!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2007)

i like Zen.. passion fruit
Peach 
Orange Spice
and Chamomile... the brand with the bear on it.. lol


----------



## FitMommyOf2 (Jul 31, 2007)

I'm a tea girl too! :wink: 
I love Sleepy Time, peppermint, black Earl Grey and Green Tea w/Orange.


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2007)

Does sleepy time really work? I get insomina sometimes..


----------



## Mandy (Sep 1, 2007)

Lately my favorite has been mint green tea. I like to sprinkle a little chocolate powder in. It tastes so yummy.


----------

